# Mangrove Bay ibis vs ankona shadowcast 16



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking at purchasing my first skiff in the near future and really like the look of both the mangrove bay ibis and the ankona shadowcast 16 but would like some feedback from some of the owners before I do! There's alot of info here on the shadowcast but barely anything on the ibis. Anyone have any experience specifically with mangrove bay skiffs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone comment based on gallery pictures only?
If I opened my garage I would want to see the Ibis. I’m not a fan of the boxy looking bow on the Shadowcast or that transom, rolled edge look. If you do, it’s your choice. That’s all I know and it’s just appearance. Just my opinion, you have to be happy with appearance and performance in your skiff, your women and your tow vehicle. Bet all of us based it on looks of all three before driving.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The ShadowCast 16 will be going through some changes over the next couple months, so its appearance that may be an issue....will probably not be an issue very soon in the future. I have quite a bit of experience with the ShadowCast 16 and can say for what it is (a backcounrty poling skiff) it is a very capable skiff and poles extremely well. I cannot speak on the Mangrove Bay Ibis.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

To be more clear when I said "look" I was more referring to sizing and options not general appearance and was looking for first hand experience. Sorry for the confusion! If it looks good then great but I'd much rather have the better performing more reliable skiff. Thanks for the info shadowcast. I'm also interested in the native suv 17 but not sure if I can fit it in the garage. Do you have an LOA on the trailer with a folded tongue?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That Ibis is a pretty little skiff. Looks similar to the Drake Outlaw but for a lot less coin.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Jon Miller said:


> Looking at purchasing my first skiff in the near future and really like the look of both the mangrove bay ibis and the ankona shadowcast 16 but would like some feedback from some of the owners before I do! There's alot of info here on the shadowcast but barely anything on the ibis. Anyone have any experience specifically with mangrove bay skiffs?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a mangrove bay ibis and I'm very happy with it. I like the looks for sure, the skiff rides really nice and that's without tabs, draft is 6.5 the way I have it set up with 2 guys at 200lbs each, it tracks extremely well and it's very stable for a micro. I did own a shadowcast18 and I liked that skiff also. I sold the shadow cast because to me it was tippy besides that sweet boat. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe the ibis is built out of the old dorado molds, might do some research there and find some info on the dorado built skiffs.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Hitechdrifter, so the ibis is more stable than the shadowcast? How do you feel it handles going through chop compared to the ankona? Thanks for the input!


Hitechdrifter said:


> I have a mangrove bay ibis and I'm very happy with it. I like the looks for sure, the skiff rides really nice and that's without tabs, draft is 6.5 the way I have it set up with 2 guys at 200lbs each, it tracks extremely well and it's very stable for a micro. I did own a shadowcast18 and I liked that skiff also. I sold the shadow cast because to me it was tippy besides that sweet boat. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Jon Miller said:


> Hitechdrifter, so the ibis is more stable than the shadowcast? How do you feel it handles going through chop compared to the ankona? Thanks for the input!


Yes it's more stable. I can walk the gunnels at 220lbs. Never had it in anything nasty just typical 1 ft chop in open bays and I think its fine. Call them up and water test one. That's what i did. Once i walked the gunnels i gave him a deposit. 

The mangrovebay ibis is the Dorado skiff.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Jon Miller said:


> To be more clear when I said "look" I was more referring to sizing and options not general appearance and was looking for first hand experience. Sorry for the confusion! If it looks good then great but I'd much rather have the better performing more reliable skiff. Thanks for the info shadowcast. I'm also interested in the native suv 17 but not sure if I can fit it in the garage. Do you have an LOA on the trailer with a folded tongue?


19'6" on the Native with a swing tongue. Depending on the motor and if you turn it in, you can probably get that down to under 19'.


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

I have an ibis and like it a lot. My biggest gripes with it have nothing to do with the hull/performance, and more to do with some of the way I had it setup. The grab bar is just screwed into the cap/tray and not really backed, I’ll replace that with through bolts and some Teflon bar backing or something soon. The wiring harness and switch placement, along with the grab bar make rod holders on the starboard side difficult. The front casting platform isn’t well balanced freestanding which gives me pause about it, but I use a cooler anyway. It runs 23 with 2 guys and gear with a tohatsu 20 tiller, performance, stability, draft, polling, all are excellent for a small boat. I do wish the sidewalls were taller so I could store more rods can, and I can’t make a tape read 60” at the beam no matter where I pull it, just FYI.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Rnfarley said:


> I have an ibis and like it a lot. My biggest gripes with it have nothing to do with the hull/performance, and more to do with some of the way I had it setup. The grab bar is just screwed into the cap/tray and not really backed, I’ll replace that with through bolts and some Teflon bar backing or something soon. The wiring harness and switch placement, along with the grab bar make rod holders on the starboard side difficult. The front casting platform isn’t well balanced freestanding which gives me pause about it, but I use a cooler anyway. It runs 23 with 2 guys and gear with a tohatsu 20 tiller, performance, stability, draft, polling, all are excellent for a small boat. I do wish the sidewalls were taller so I could store more rods can, and I can’t make a tape read 60” at the beam no matter where I pull it, just FYI.


You didn’t know boat manufacturers were following TV manufacturers? You can by a 58 inch TV, but it is sold as a 60 inch class. Boats are going same way. Yours is in the 60 inch class. Next will be draft class. 6 inch draft class could include boats with real measurements of 4 to 8 inches. Just wait.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

“.... you have to be happy with appearance and performance in your skiff, your women and your tow vehicle.” Capnredfish

^^^This is money!^^^


----------

